

This Is the Biggest Threat Facing Google Right Now - pmcpinto
http://time.com/money/3093863/google-android-biggst-threat-aosp/

======
lazylizard
without $open-source project donated by some company, $whatever wouldn't exist
right now.. as i like to say to my friends..apache is probably the world's
largest software vendor..

